# Alternative Ending....



## EndlessPain (Jan 29, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> Ok,
> final word on the matter.
> 
> I look back at this thread, which was originally 70 odd seperate threads, all started in protest at being banned for not taking down an offenisve avatar and for being abusive to a moderator.
> ...


Not true. The shitstorm kicked off because you started insulting me and then took away my edit rights for receiving the same insults back making you the world's greatest ******.

The final word? Well I'm afraid I'm going to be having that. I will pop-back at a time of my choosing whenever I like to have it.

Furthermore, each time I pop back I will have full edit privileges and a picture of you in my avatar.

Each time I pop back I will also point out that you are a ******.



BlowDog said:


> Personally I think that's a silly idea, proving that I'm far more intolerant than you are. Oh also I needed an opportunity to abuse my powers by having the last word.


Hello madame, can I have your sort code and bank account details?

Have a nice day.....


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

It's just a car forum Brian, surely it'd be better to invest your time and effort into something a little more meaningful in life?


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

EXELLENT! Been waiting ages to get a comment in before one of these threads gets locked again!

I think it's hilarious and entertaining as this forum has become ****ing boreing of late.

The last one had me spitting my tea out !! Lol

Power to the people ...roflmao!


----------

